# NEXNET / BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern eine Mahnung der NEXNET GmbH erhalten über den Betrag von 1,69€. Dieser Betrag soll von BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG sein. Dieser Telefonanbieter war mir allerdings bis jetzt total fremd.Im Internet habe ich die Firma zwar gefunden (ein anbieter über den man günstig mittels einer Vorwahl telefonieren kann), doch habe ich diese vorwahl nie benutzt. Auch eine Rechnung dieser Firma habe ich nie erhalten. Die Rechnung soll vom 30.6.2008 sein.

Wer hat das gleiche Problem?

Soll ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis einfordern oder gleich zum Anwalt gehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: NEXNET / BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG*

Nach langer Suche war ich doch erfol,greich und habe auf der Telekomrechnung die Firma gefunden. Der Betrag beläuft sich auf 1,42€ und ich bezahlt habe es eigentlich. 

Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen? Den Kontoauszug suchen und zum Anwalt gehen? Oder warten, ob noch was kommt?


----------



## Ghost 2007 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: NEXNET / BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG*

Wegen € 1,69 zum Anwalt gehen? 
Solltest Du die betreffende Rechnung bezahlt haben, würde ich den Kontoauszug/Überweisungsbeleg an diese Firma schicken. Offensichtlich hat Dein regulärer Provider wohl diesen Betrag nicht weitergeleitet.
Das soll dann NexNet mit Deinem Provider 'auskaspern'.
Die werden es dann wohl ausbuchen, denn jedes Telefonat/Schreiben ist schon teurer als € 1,69...

Gruß
Ghost


----------

